

Online networking - is it possible? - arnorhs
http://vikingentrepreneur.com/networking-online/

======
arnorhs
I'm also trying to control my "introvertism" - it's hard but it pays off.

I don't think there's anything that can beat real world networking - I think
it's something hard wired into our DNA - we simply relate more to people,
remember them and like them better when we've met them in person.

~~~
haukurgud
I agree with you that real world networking is always much better. But I think
that online networking is all about starting a discussion so you have an
excuse to meet that person in the real world.

~~~
arnorhs
good point. Sort of like a conversation starter

~~~
haukurgud
Exactly :)

------
Mz
I must spend too much time online. I meet more people "here" than IRL who
actually connect in a meaningful way to me and help me further my goals in
terms of developing my websites and what not. IRL, I have some entry level job
I can't get promoted out of and I seem to fail to impress. I am aware of some
of the reasons for that, but being aware of those reasons and being able to
overcome them are not the same thing.

As for the closing question of the blog:

 _I am still learning new ways of networking online so I would be very
interested in hearing how you use the Internet to network_

Make yourself available in real time as much as possible. Be actively online
for a block of time participating in discussions on boards or answering emails
or using live Chat or Skype if that works for you or whatever medium makes a
good connection with the person you are contacting. (EDIT: If you are in very
different time zones, this may mean being online at odd hours. If you are
prone to insomnia, make good use of that time.) Get back to people quickly,
though sometimes if you don't know what to say, waiting a little while so you
can gather your thoughts has its merits. It can sound flaky to send a prompt
email reply with no real content and then follow-up later with a more
substantive reply -- or worse send a brief email promising more substance and
never deliver. "You only get one chance to make a first impression". So in
some cases, it is wise to wait a bit and reply when you are able to give it
the attention it deserves. Still, don't wait too long.

Also, have patience. Online acquaintances may suddenly wind up very busy and
there may be no means in place for them to feel comfortable notifying you or
for you to feel comfortable asking why they suddenly dropped out of sight. Be
very slow to judge. Yes, in some cases it is exactly your worst fear: They
really do dislike you; they really are rejecting you and trying to avoid an
uncomfortable situation and thinking they can get away with it because it's
not "real life", it's just the internet; etc. But in many other cases, they
had some personal emergency or other (or are just busy or forgot) and acting
like an insecure, attention-mongering jerk while they are overwhelmed with
events is a great way to earn their personal rejection.

Peace and good luck.

~~~
haukurgud
I have started to believe that networking online like networking in the real
world is something that comes with practice.

I am not exactly in the right time zone so perhapse I will have to be online
at some odd hours but that shouldn't be much of a problem since I often have
insomnia when I am woring on something exciting.

Thank you very much for a very good answer to my question, I will definitely
take your advice and try to be in real-time and have patience.

Have a fantastic day :)

